# Fluffed it! Moon and ISS



## Narcolepsy (Oct 10, 2013)

You could see the International Space Station fly across the sky (it moves fast!) and across the moon tonight from parts of Ireland. Unfortunately I fluffed the photo... I exposed for the moon, not realising that the ISS would be a lot less bright until I reviewed the photos afterwards. A longer telephoto would have helped, but I don't have one.
So, if you ever get to see this, over-expose for the moon or be smarter than me....
The ISS is the few pixels in about the centre of the image....
5D2, 70-200 + 2x, 1/500, f5.6


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 11, 2013)

I think you did great to catch it like that. I tried to catch it one time without the moon and it was way too fast for me. I'm not sure, but I suspect that even with a longer focal length, the ISS would still just be a dot.


----------

